# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Biến step motor 2 pha unipolar thành bipolar

## thuhanoi

Em vừa biến 2 cái 6 dây thành 4 dây : tháo ra đấu song song các cuộn dây. Làm như vậy được không, có ưu nhược như thế nào, bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho em ý kiến chút ạ, hiện đang test không tải thấy chạy bình thường.

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

em vẫn làm vậy mà, nhưng 6 dây là có dây ở giữa 2 cuộn , bỏ dây này đi thành 4 dây

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Tùy vào driver mà có vấn đề hay không hoặc có bác ạ.
Theo lý thuyết thì motor có cảm kháng, trở kháng nhỏ (do đấu song song) thì chạy tốt hơn ở áp thấp, tốc độ cao hơn bla bla.. nhưng đúng trong khã năng của con driver thôi ạ.
Tớ đã từng đấu kiểu này và lái bằng 542 thần thánh.. kết quả khi có tải thì mất bước từa lưa. Trong khi xả ra chạy 1 cuộn hoặc nối tiếp thì vô tư  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## phonglepk

> Em vừa biến 2 cái 6 dây thành 4 dây : tháo ra đấu song song các cuộn dây. Làm như vậy được không, có ưu nhược như thế nào, bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho em ý kiến chút ạ, hiện đang test không tải thấy chạy bình thường.


Bác tháo ra thấy phần Stato có nhiều rãnh để quấn dây lên không ? còn phần roto cũng có nhiều rãnh trên mấy cục nam châm.
Tên của nó là step motor cũng có ý nghĩa phần nào, khi bác đấu song song như vậy liệu nó có chạy đủ và đúng bước không?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Em chạy với driver TB5650 (hay 5660 gì đó)

----------


## nhatson

> Em vừa biến 2 cái 6 dây thành 4 dây : tháo ra đấu song song các cuộn dây. Làm như vậy được không, có ưu nhược như thế nào, bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho em ý kiến chút ạ, hiện đang test không tải thấy chạy bình thường.


một số loại step vẫn ra 8 dây, cho người sử dụng có nhìu lựa chọn, em chúa ghét kiểu này vì lỡ ko có sheet motor là phải mở ra dể check

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

Tháo chi bạn ơi, bạn đấu song song mà hai cuộn dây có sai số hết, Nạp dòng thì chắc không sao, khi xả dòng nó lệch áp giũa 2 cuộn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tháo chi bạn ơi, bạn đấu song song mà hai cuộn dây có sai số hết, Nạp dòng thì chắc không sao, khi xả dòng nó lệch áp giũa 2 cuộn.


Thì em mới gia nhập clb step (hi) nên chưa có kinh nghiệm thử nghịch mấy cái nho nhỏ size 57. Em test bang planet bấm jog chạy tít mù xem thử có sao không, với lại nếu cháy driver bắt bác ckd bảo hành (hihi)

----------


## lekimhung

Bạn chỉ cần chạy nữa cuộn cũng đủ cháy driver rồi. hihi. Nhưng mà tháo ra lắp lại lấy tay vặn thử có khác gì lúc chưa tháo không nhỉ? Chắc êm ái hơn hả?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bạn chỉ cần chạy nữa cuộn cũng đủ cháy driver rồi. hihi. Nhưng mà tháo ra lắp lại lấy tay vặn thử có khác gì lúc chưa tháo không nhỉ? Chắc êm ái hơn hả?


Tháo mỗi cái nắp thôi mà bác

----------


## anhxco

> Tháo mỗi cái nắp thôi mà bác


Theo lý thuyết em thấy là mắc nối tiếp sẽ cho torque cao hơn khi chạy tốc độ thấp so với mắc //. Nên em nghĩ với ae mình thì nên để nỗi tiếp, không cần phải mắc lại làm gì bác ạ, bỏ dây giữa đi là đc. muốn speed tốt hơn thì chạy áp cao nhất có thể.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Theo lý thuyết em thấy là mắc nối tiếp sẽ cho torque cao hơn khi chạy tốc độ thấp so với mắc //. Nên em nghĩ với ae mình thì nên để nỗi tiếp, không cần phải mắc lại làm gì bác ạ, bỏ dây giữa đi là đc. muốn speed tốt hơn thì chạy áp cao nhất có thể.


Sắp giao cho pác thuhanoi 6 con driver 6 dây tha hồ chayn step 6 dây.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Thêm cái nữa, em nhớ hình như dòng cấp motor ghi trên nhãn là dòng cấp cho mỗi phase, như vậy nếu nối // lại thì dòng cấp phải tăng lên gấp đôi phải không nhỉ?!?!

----------


## cuongmay

motor bước chỉ cần tháo nắp ra là thoát từ nha các bác ,tuỳ theo để lau hay mau mà thoát nhiều hay ít . thế nên khi mua motor bước mà thấy dấu hiệu mở nắp là mình tuyệt đối không mua .

----------


## ít nói

> motor bước chỉ cần tháo nắp ra là thoát từ nha các bác ,tuỳ theo để lau hay mau mà thoát nhiều hay ít . thế nên khi mua motor bước mà thấy dấu hiệu mở nắp là mình tuyệt đối không mua .


Tùy con pác à . có con em tháo ra lắp lại quay như motor thường. Con tầu mới thì lại ko sao. Rất khó hiểu

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> motor bước chỉ cần tháo nắp ra là thoát từ nha các bác ,tuỳ theo để lau hay mau mà thoát nhiều hay ít . thế nên khi mua motor bước mà thấy dấu hiệu mở nắp là mình tuyệt đối không mua .


Thế à, mình toàn mở ra nghiên cứu vô mỡ bi mà thấy nó vẫn chạy bt mà

----------


## cuongmay

mở ra rồi nó chạy êm hơn là đằng khác tại vì momen đã bị giảm . có thể giảm ít khó nhận biết nhưng đo sẽ thấy .

----------


## ít nói

> Thế à, mình toàn mở ra nghiên cứu vô mỡ bi mà thấy nó vẫn chạy bt mà


em tháo ra vài lần rồi. nhất là 5 phase thấy rõ rệt lun. 1 số pác tư vấn bảo ko sao cứ chạy tự nó hồi từ . em chạy ngâm tận 2 ngày vẫn thế. tốt nhất là anh em xác định hên xui. đã tháo ra là tính lun tình huống xấu nhất.

----------


## anhxco

> mở ra rồi nó chạy êm hơn là đằng khác tại vì momen đã bị giảm . có thể giảm ít khó nhận biết nhưng đo sẽ thấy .


Cái ni thiệt à bác?

----------


## duonghoang

> Tháo chi bạn ơi, bạn đấu song song mà hai cuộn dây có sai số hết, Nạp dòng thì chắc không sao, khi xả dòng nó lệch áp giũa 2 cuộn.


Đấu song song nhưng phải đúng chiều nữa chứ bác.

----------


## cuongmay

từ nó thoát rồi chỉ có nước nạp lại chứ sao mà hồi được .bác nào không tin thì lấy 2 con giống hệt nhau tháo 1 con xong lắp lại so sánh với con còn lại thì biết . tháo nắp mà lắp lại liền thì thoát không đáng kể chứ để lâu là thoát nhiều lắm.đặc biệt là rút rôt ra thì quay tay nó nhẹ hều luôn .

----------


## lekimhung

Mình cũng từng tháo ra xem thử rồi gắn lại thì nó khác liền, lúc đó phải mất 1 buổi trưa ngồi gắn lại rất là cực khổ luôn. Roto của nó từ tính rất mạnh nên rất khó canh cho nó song song và cách đều với cái stato lắm, hở 1 cái là nó lệch bên này, hảy 1 cái là nó lệch bên kia, chưa kể đầu 1 hướng đích hướng khác, mà nó lệch thì cảm giác rất êm chứ không như lúc đầu. Mình chịu khó ngồi canh rất mệt, muốn đập ra lấy cục nam châm chơi cho đã nhưng tiếc cứ ngồi canh, cuối cùng chỉ dám nói là tạm ổn chứ không như lúc còn zin. 

Còn vụ thoát từ tính nghe không có khoa học lắm nên em không tin đâu. hihi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thì nghĩ rằng trong lúc tháo ra, roto (nam châm) bị vứt lăn lóc, mà ở ngoài môi trường có rất nhiều mạt sắt, nhất là ở chỗ mấy bác hay làm việc cơ khí, mạt sắt sẽ bị nam châm thu thập và gây "chập mạch từ" dẫn đến yếu động cơ. Còn việc rơ ngang rơ dọc khó có thể xảy ra vì đã có ổ bi được khống chế bởi bậc trên trục.

----------


## lekimhung

> Mình thì nghĩ rằng trong lúc tháo ra, roto (nam châm) bị vứt lăn lóc, mà ở ngoài môi trường có rất nhiều mạt sắt, nhất là ở chỗ mấy bác hay làm việc cơ khí, mạt sắt sẽ bị nam châm thu thập và gây "chập mạch từ" dẫn đến yếu động cơ. Còn việc rơ ngang rơ dọc khó có thể xảy ra vì đã có ổ bi được khống chế bởi bậc trên trục.


Mình tháo ra từ từ rất kỹ nhưng gắn vô cũng bị à.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình tháo ra từ từ rất kỹ nhưng gắn vô cũng bị à.


Em tháo ra, lắp vào, không thấy phải canh gì cả, chỉ có khi chưa vặn ốc thì nó vẫn bị kẹt, vặn ốc lại như cũ thì chạy bt thôi, vụ giảm từ thì chịu, không có gì để kiểm tra, hi`hi`

----------


## lekimhung

> Em tháo ra, lắp vào, không thấy phải canh gì cả, chỉ có khi chưa vặn ốc thì nó vẫn bị kẹt, vặn ốc lại như cũ thì chạy bt thôi, vụ giảm từ thì chịu, không có gì để kiểm tra, hi`hi`


Chắc có loại này loại khác, em thì sợ rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chắc có loại này loại khác, em thì sợ rồi.


Đúng rồi bác ơi - MẤT TỪ - Tuỳ loại, em tháo cũng gần chục con có 2 con mất từ, nhẹ hều. 2 con sau cùng bị (hi hi, chắc là do đọc bài mấy bác).

----------


## anhxco

> Đúng rồi bác ơi - MẤT TỪ - Tuỳ loại, em tháo cũng gần chục con có 2 con mất từ, nhẹ hều. 2 con sau cùng bị (hi hi, chắc là do đọc bài mấy bác).


Cái nì có vẽ đúng, mấy ông tây cũng thử rùi, mà phải tháo rời roto ra, chứ mỡ nắp đít nó ra vẫn tốt mà:
-----------
From a post on the web (If it is on the web, it has to be true...). All kidding aside and references to old, young, husbands or wives tales be darn....

"Sorry, but that is absolutely NOT true. Stepper motors are very different from brushless DC motors, and WILL be significantly damaged simply by being disassembled, no matter how carefully it's done. Do some Googling, and you will see this is 100% true, and is very well known to those who work with stepper motors on a regular basis.

From Anaheim Automation:

"Q: Is there any damage caused by a stepper motor that is disassembled?
A: Yes! Up to 60% magnetizing loss can be the result if the rotor is pulled apart. If all parts are replaced properly, the motor can be remagnetized at the factory, but the charge is substantial. If you have a motor failure, or are concerned about the performance, contact Anaheim Automation. Please note that the warranty period is 12 months from the date of invoice. "

From ServoRepair.com:

"First, any time a motor is disassembled, there is a high probability that the magnets will be discharged to a point where the torque will be diminished. The results vary and may or may not initially be noticeable. With some motors, the results will be immediate. In fact, disassembly of a stepper motor will typically demagnetize the magnets to a point that the motor is useless until it has been properly remagnetized."

From Lin Engineering:

"Do not disassemble motors; a significant reduction in motor performance will occur."

From a post by Mariis Freimaniss, of Gecko, who knows as much about stepper motors as anyone in the world:

"This topic came up in another group. The stator acts as a magnetic "keeper" for the rotor.

Nothing like running an experiment to know if something is true or not.

I had a motor I didn't care for (MO62-FD04), so I ran dyno tests on it that showed 112 in-oz low-speed torque. I removed the rotor for 5 seconds, then replaced it and re-ran the dyno test.

The low-speed torque now was 70 in-oz, or only 62% of what it was before disassemby.

You may not notice the loss in torque but it is real and it is there.

Mariss"

Disassembly of a stepper motor WILL damage it! Guaranteed!"
--------------

----------

lekimhung, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> Đúng rồi bác ơi - MẤT TỪ - Tuỳ loại, em tháo cũng gần chục con có 2 con mất từ, nhẹ hều. 2 con sau cùng bị (hi hi, chắc là do đọc bài mấy bác).


Cố gắn canh lại đi bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

hôm nào em sẽ thử mở ra, 
1 . rút ra rồi cắm vào, em làm như vậy thì lúc gắn vào khó khăn hơn
2. rút ra rồi đút từ dít lên , lúc gắn vào em thấy dễ hơn
 :Smile:  để xem 2 trường hợp sẽ như thế nào

em đục lõi rotor, trong đó là 1 hoặc 2 cục neodyum> em nghĩ món này ko bị thoát từ do tháo ra gắn vào được

b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

trường hợp tháo ra mất từ thì em đang suy nghĩ, nếu nạp từ rồi mới lắp vào stator > cũng ko khác quá trình mình lắp vào > 
nểu vậy motor được nạp từ sau khi lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh bằng chính coil motor??

----------


## nhatson

sau một hồi hì hục đục đẽo, em đã rờ được cục nam châm




hoá ra khe hở giữa 2 cực của rotor chính là cục nam châm  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Em nghĩ nó nạp từ sau khi ráp hoàn chỉnh bằng chính những cuộn dây của nó. Nó sẽ cho ro to quay và đưa xung vào cuộn dây

----------


## lekimhung

> trường hợp tháo ra mất từ thì em đang suy nghĩ, nếu nạp từ rồi mới lắp vào stator > cũng ko khác quá trình mình lắp vào > 
> nểu vậy motor được nạp từ sau khi lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh bằng chính coil motor??



Mình vẫn giữ ý kiến là không phải mất từ mà do khoản cách roto với stato không đều làm từ trường phân bố không đều nên nó yếu à.

----------


## lekimhung

> Em nghĩ nó nạp từ sau khi ráp hoàn chỉnh bằng chính những cuộn dây của nó. Nó sẽ cho ro to quay và đưa xung vào cuộn dây


Stato cho từ trường hướng tâm roto, nhưng roto thì từ trường đi theo hướng vuông góc (theo hướng cái cốt) nên khả năng nạp bằng chính cuộn dây là không khả thi đâu. Lúc này roto người ta tạo ra những đỉnh cực lệch nhau hướng ra ngoài để nó thay đổi hướng của đường sức từ trường từ dọc thành ngang à.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Stato cho từ trường hướng tâm roto, nhưng roto thì từ trường đi theo hướng vuông góc (theo hướng cái cốt) nên khả năng nạp bằng chính cuộn dây là không khả thi đâu. Lúc này roto người ta tạo ra những đỉnh cực lệch nhau hướng ra ngoài để nó thay đổi hướng của đường sức từ trường từ dọc thành ngang à.


vấn đề là chỗ này,em nghĩ  nếu ko có cách nạp từ sau khi lắp ráp> nạp từ trước lúc láp ráp> vậy thì tháo ra như thé nào motor mất lực

motor mất lực biểu hiện là khi quay cốt motor ko có điện( các đầu dây ko chạm nhau)  sẽ trơn tru ko có lực giữ như ban đầu

em xem clip này , nhà máy sn motor ở ấn độ, ráp motor rất bình thường, thả rotor từ trên xuống, ko có sự hỗ trợ của jig, ốp mặt trên rồi siết ốc

----------

lekimhung, thuhanoi

----------


## cuongmay

> Mình vẫn giữ ý kiến là không phải mất từ mà do khoản cách roto với stato không đều làm từ trường phân bố không đều nên nó yếu à.


không thể như thế được vì nếu chỉ mở nắp không rút roto ra thì mất từ rất ít ,  rút ra gắn vào liền mất kha khá .rút ra để lâu thì mất rất nhiều . chưa kể tất cả các motor đều có kết cấu định tâm chính xác có muốn xe dịch cũng chẳng được.

----------


## lekimhung

> không thể như thế được vì nếu chỉ mở nắp không rút roto ra thì mất từ rất ít ,  rút ra gắn vào liền mất kha khá .rút ra để lâu thì mất rất nhiều . chưa kể tất cả các motor đều có kết cấu định tâm chính xác có muốn xe dịch cũng chẳng được.


Cũng thấy hơi khó hiểu, nhưng mà tự nhiên nó mất từ thì hơi vô lý, mình nghĩ không ra lý do.  haizzz

----------


## nhatson

ko phải motor nào cũng bị ngay, thường là giảm dần, 1 số thì yếu hẳn
em nghĩ là dường sức từ của rotor phân bổ trên các teeth bị thay đổi

để kiểm tra, ta có thể kiếm 1 con motor nào khi tháo ra lắp vào ít mất lực nhất, 
ta thử tháo 1 chú cùng loại, dùng 1 nam châm khác tác động vào roto, làm cho thay dổi đường sức từ của răng rotor> lắp lặi xem motor có bị mất lực nhiều hơn là cái chỉ tháo ra lắp vào hay ko?

b.r

----------


## diy1102

Nhưng khi chạy tua có bị yếu đi k ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Nhưng khi chạy tua có bị yếu đi k ạ?


tốc độ khong tải em thấy ko ảnh hưởng , nhưng moment quay ở tốc độ chậm giảm rõ rệt

----------

ít nói, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## ngthha

Khi mất từ rồi có cách nào khắc phục lại ko các bác.

----------


## nhatson

theo quy trình là xả từ, rồi nạp từ lại ah
việc này cần thiết bị  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> theo quy trình là xả từ, rồi nạp từ lại ah
> việc này cần thiết bị



Em đã thử ngâm dấm . cắm vo driver chỉnh a lớn chút rồi cắm quạt giải nhiệt 1 đêm cứng hơn đc tẹo. Và chỉ đc thế

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang thử đầy đủ bộ điện 3 trục, cái motor truc Z nó cứ lôi cái driver đi quanh bàn - hihi (có thể chế thành cái máy rung bê tong)

----------

